# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Zone de liste  selction Multiple

## heni86_2003

Bonjour,

Je travaille avec un formulaire InfoPath de type ListSharePoint (donc pas de code), et j'aimerais rcuprer, dans un champ texte les valeurs slectionner dans un champ de type  Zone de liste  slection multiple . Le problme est que les valeurs rcuprs sont attachs les unes aux autres.

Par exemple dans le champ de type  Zone de liste  slection multiple  j'ai les valeurs suivantes : a/b/c/d/e/f/g/h
Dans le champ texte j'ai mis comme valeur par dfaut le champ de slection multiple.
En slectionnant a/c/d/g, j'obtiens comme valeur dans le champ texte acdg.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider pour sparer les valeurs retourner par un sparateur, par exemple  ,  et dans ce cas le rsultat sera : a, c, d, g

Merci

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Selon moi, il faudra utiliser la fonction "eval".
J'ai ralis un formulaire de test avec une zone de liste multiple et une zone d'expression comprenant une fonction avec la formule suivante :
xdMath:Eval(xdMath:Eval(my:groupe1/my:champ1[. != ""], 'concat(., ", ")'), "..")

A prsent, les lments slectionns apparaissent dans cette zone d'expression. Par contre lorsque j'applique ceci  une zone de texte, cela ne fonctionne pas correctement. Je suis en train de creuser pour trouver une solution.

Cordialement.

----------


## billout rm

Nouvelle avance:

J'ai positionn la rgle suivante sur la zone de liste modifiable:
xdMath:Eval(xdMath:Eval(/my:mesChamps/my:groupe1/my:champ1, 'concat(., ",")'), "..")

et j'ai affect un champ zone de texte par cette rgle.
Cela marchotte mais le problme que le dslection n'est pas pris en compte!

Suite au prochain pisode...

----------


## onobyone

Bonjour billout rm,

Avez-vous pu trouver une solution  ce souci ?
Me concernant, j'ai une zone de liste  slection multiple.
j'arrive  concatnerl a solution dans un champ Valeur Calcule mais pas dans un champ texte.
Pourquoi je souhaite insrer cela dans un champ texte ?
Parce que je n'arrive pas  "convertir" le champ Valeur Calcule en champ texte ou  le publier.

Je vous remercie pour l'aide que vous voudrez bien m'apporter.
Bonne journe

----------


## onobyone

J'ai trouv une solution sur le net et je poste donc le lien pour celles ou ceux que a interesserait : http://www.infopathdev.com/forums/p/14658/59323.aspx
Attention, si vous testez sur un formulaire ayant dj le nom des champs dfinis pour la listbox et le champ texte, il convient de mettre le mme nom que l'exemple mis ( tlcharger). Vous le testez ainsi et si ok, vous pouvez remettre vos noms de champs initiaux.
Aprs plus d'1 heure de recherche, j'ai trouv cette solution par hasard...

----------

